# Financial and social issues - HELP



## gillianabc (Dec 11, 2013)

Hubby was unemployed for a month and just start a new job for two days. He has been buying $40 lottery tickets during the unemployed month hoping to win the jackpot that no one claimed for the past three weeks, and it's 80 millions now. (He's never bought lottery before). Conversation went like this:

H: Damn, still no one get the 50 millions this week. I didn't get it.
W: Wow you really think you are going to get the 7 numbers.
H: No one win yah, I have to buy again until someone win the jackpot.
W: You know every week no one win the jackpot so people keep buying. We spend 120 bucks three weeks. It's called marketing scheme. You just fall for it.
H: WHAT did you call me? You call me dumb??
W: I didn't call you dumb. I just told you what you already know. Im just laughing.
H: No, you are yelling at me mad at me and call me dumb. You *****.
W: What? Look Im still smiling I didn't yell you that's not what I did.
H: You call me dumb, are you calling all my family who pay lottery every week dumb too?
W: No they just fall for marketing scheme that's all. I fall for it all the time. You can tell them they know this.
H: Why you tell me the truth, who wants to hear it? You can't be fake happy for us a little? I work whole day and just want to have some dream. It's my only dream why you have to smash it? 

Later on, hubby called a friend for consult, friend said yeah she is a *****. I would have punched her if my wife say that to me. Later that night hubby punched the wife she ran away.

Sorry for the long story, but I need to know if I'm really been a ***** or they are in the wrong. Also, what to do with this "friend". Thanks!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lotteries sell hope. But they're a tax on the foolish, especially the foolish who can't afford it. 

Your husband is a dumb @ss. 

My $0.02. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You are married to an abusive man.

I recommend you move out and start a life without it.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

PBear said:


> Lotteries sell hope. But they're a tax on the foolish, especially the foolish who can't afford it.
> 
> Your husband is a dumb @ss.
> 
> ...


Great reply!! I spend 6$ a week


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

In your case, 
I would say : "yea, that's right. I think you are dumb." and run for my life!
p/s: You did nothing wrong.


----------



## johndz (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh, I had the same problem in the past, but you can rely in lottery.
I was unemployed 3 months, nad my wife was pregnant! But I looked for any job I could do, to get some cash. I bought lotttery tickets too, but I never expected to solve my problems, and I only expended 5 dollars per week.
After I get employed, but I keep doing jobs when I can for extra cash.
You can expect to win lottery, never. If you win, is great, but not rely in that.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

He did overreact. Maybe he FELT dumb after you told him that. 


Your husbands friend is NOT a friend. Both of you should have NC with him. He is violent and toxic.


----------

